# Troop/Platoon level whiteboard training ideas



## jeffb (11 Apr 2013)

Given the current fiscal climate, I have found that we, the sub-unit I am employed at, are having to be much more creative in our training ideas. Rather then trying to reinvent the wheel I thought I'd throw it out to the army.ca community to see if you have any suggestions. So, the task is to come up with some Troop/Platoon level training. The following restraints/constraints are in place: 

1: The budget has to be $0 per activity and fit within a normal work day. 
2: You can not rely on any expertise that you would not normally find at a Btn or Regt. 
3: Has to fit with Training Safety and all other CF/Army publications 
4: Interesting/ challenging for the soldiers. 
5: You have the resources available that are normally found at a major base (Petawawa, Edmonton, Valcartier, etc.)

Really, I'm just looking for some ideas here. It is not as if I don't have any of my own but perhaps this would be a good forum to share some of our collective whiteboard training ideas.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Apr 2013)

Get a map of the middle east, partition it up, and play risk, winner gets a days short leave


----------



## ballz (11 Apr 2013)

Close quarter combat training... hand-to-hand, bayonet fighting, etc, etc


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2013)

Although based on a Reserve Class A environment, this thread may have some ideas of use to you/others in the same situation.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Apr 2013)

Introduce your soldiers to the combat estimate by having them do TEWTs.  Write orders and produce a trace that gives them a tactical problem and some resources at their disposal.  Give them a time limit to analyze the problem and then backbrief you on their COAs.  I did this a couple of years ago with my platoon and the guys really enjoyed it.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Apr 2013)

Try an exercise in crater analysis and fragment identification, which would be useful for STA gunners. You could show how pending Chinese attacks in Korea were detected before hand by the Divisional Counter-Bombardment Officer, who noted that the light shelling was actually adjustment by a large number of batteries. See Right of the Line for details. You could also ask your CO to give a short briefing re he and his BSM doing one along with the outgoing BC and BSM after they were mortared during their changeover.


----------



## 392 (12 Apr 2013)

How about practice of dismounted patrolling techniques? SAT range? Laying and picking up of protective minefields (including the recording of) and defensive position fencing (these are all arms tasks that really don't get practiced all too often)? Dry C19 trg? In-depth ETHAR trg (i.e. more in depth than what the normal IBTS lecture consists of)? Maybe some lectures on obstacle emplacement, how MGB and ACROW bridges are built or even some SMEs from the different units around the Bde to give some PD on things your Gunners normally don't see?

All these suggestions require $0, and some might require a TSR over to your supporting CER for SMEs. But it gets your troops out into the fresh air for something that they might not regularly do (plus it gives the Sappers a chance to improve their instructional technique and sort out changes to the training they deliver to the Brigade). Back in the early / mid 90s, as a young Spr in 2CER, we used to go "to the field" almost daily (really the back 40 behind the Regt) and practice a LOT of underused skillsets with dry mines or reusable fd def stores at no cost. Add to that a nice long patrolling / nav ex that conveniently had a leg that brought us back to our own lines around lunch (or even having soon-to-be-expired IMPs) allowed troops to conduct their ordinary lunch routines, and then back at 'er right after lunch. 

Don't get me wrong - I am all for chalk talks, but I am an even bigger fan of (as my father used to say) getting outside and blowing the stink off  ;D


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Apr 2013)

Navex with good old fashioned map and compass.  Leave the GPS behind.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Apr 2013)

Fire missions with black board shoots or panoramas laid out on the drill deck.


----------



## medicineman (12 Apr 2013)

Give low level leadership practice at controlling harbour recce and site occupation drills?

MM


----------



## Spooks (12 Apr 2013)

This idea may work best at the Platoon level, or better yet, the section level.

--Grande-sized Risk---

Have a map model of some area, and have the junior ranks plan and carry out various attacks based on doctrine. Have senior ranks watch and critique as to wy this would be a good ambush site or not, why moving your sections in this manner on an attack is good or not. Example could be to give the Cpl a mission brief (mission: Ambush enemy convoy at this grid. Enemy is reportted to be 3 TCVs) and let him set up his ambush. Essentially, allow the ranks to play the tactician on paper and learn (in theory) different aspects of maneouvers.

To expand on this as the 'FTX', have two identical map model areas. Split your crew up into two - Red and blue. Blue moves their pieces on their board, then red moves theirs - broken down to small blocks of time, say 5min or 10min. When their 'turn' is over, red moves their pieces on their board. Show on each board what their units may see or not see (ie. having units on the highground gives you oversight but then the enemy can see that highground piece. Having a unit in the low ground may save it from view of the enemy but it cannot see anything iteself. With the oversight judge (Sgt or WO) have him use his expertise on the passage of time or what can be done in a 'turn'. When a unit engages another, the oversight judge can explain what can and cannot be done in an effort for the junior ranks to learn about overwhelming the enemy. Essentially, is a big game of risk and the only rules are what the pieces can normally do or not do.

Training Benefit: Low level tactical thinking
Training cost: Price of model mats

--E+E for Everyone--

We did this while on PAT before SQ. Was a lot of fun, esp in the snow of Wx.

Have troops get from point A to Point B w/o getting caught. Have the points about 5km from each other. All senior ranks are enemy force catching the ranks. Ranks have to get from A to B, get some sort of token and return it to A for one point. Most points and end-game wins. If caught by the senior ranks, lose the token if they have one, held 'captive' for 5min (disallowing them to continue game and gain points) and returned to Point A to start over. Twist could be to use teams (ie. Section vs Section) and some member of the team could be a decoy IOT allow the token carrier to gain points. Further twist: play in the dark/twilight (Hazard with that is injuries from sprains and such)

Training Benefit: Teamwork, Personal Cam and Concealment, Tactical Movement
Training Cost: Nil

--Recce-R-Us--

Have senior ranks set up a tent and fire (ie a small campsite for an oblivious enemy force). Recce patrol led by a senior cpl navigate out (via compass only) to the objective and gain as much info about the enemy poision as possible (number of en, weapons, morale, defenses, etc) w/o being heard or detected. If camp hears of suspects recce patrol nearby, can launch a paraflare IOT increase patrol tension and remind them to be more quiet. Report back to home objective. Twist. Have a two-man enemy patrol roaming 200m away from camp IOT find troops. Also, setting up tripflares could be a suprise. 

Traqining Benefit: Small group leadership (for the patrol ldr), recce reportting skills, memory, stealth mvmt
Training Cost: Tripflares, firewood, paraflares

I will try to think of more activities later


----------



## cupper (12 Apr 2013)

Vehicle / Weapon / Aircraft recognition


----------



## MikeL (12 Apr 2013)

Comms refresher,  improvised antennas, DAGR,  reports/returns - fire missions, sitreps, contact reports, etc

Land Nav with and without GPS

Dry weapons training(all weapons,  not just pers weapon),  go over drills, firing positions (include obstacles),  SIM centre,  CQB

Bust out binos, vectors, and pers weapons,  practice judging distance,  finding targets/PID, observation/call out what you see,  talk others onto what you see.

Patrolling,  cam/concealment

PT

FA/CFA/TCCC Refresher

PD



Saw this posted on another forum in a similar topic



> had a buddy who had a platoon, some hills, and zero money to spend.
> 
> Week 1: run up the hill.
> Week 2: run in flaks up the hill.
> ...


----------



## PAdm (13 Apr 2013)

I am in PER hell and could use help!  Send them my way, or at least call in a fire mission on my location. Poorly written PERs are inside the wire!   :'(     Anyone thinking paperwork is a better alternative to your white board training would see reality and be happy with whatever you have planned!


----------



## MedCorps (13 Apr 2013)

First aid / combat first aid  
knots and lashings, 
map and compass, 
self / paired vehicle recovery

MC


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Apr 2013)

Here is a thought. Break the gunners into syndicates and task them to come up with a plan within the parameters you lay out. Discuss the plans and select a course of action with the troops involved in organizing its development and execution. You may will be plesantly surprised. 

In the old army, when I was a teen-aged gunner, we would have done lots of foot and arms drill.


----------



## Shamrock (14 Apr 2013)

Grab a copy of IBTS and complete the classroom portions which typically get lip service. Go through your BTS and give stands on the various tasks.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Apr 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Given the current fiscal climate, I have found that we, the sub-unit I am employed at, are having to be much more creative in our training ideas. Rather then trying to reinvent the wheel I thought I'd throw it out to the army.ca community to see if you have any suggestions. So, the task is to come up with some Troop/Platoon level training. The following restraints/constraints are in place:
> 
> 1: The budget has to be $0 per activity and fit within a normal work day.
> 2: You can not rely on any expertise that you would not normally find at a Btn or Regt.
> ...




Why not train for the Cambrian Patrol Competition? It's mostly about solid basic skills and covering long distances with big bergens... only sado-masochists need apply  ;D


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVh-EBUwlFo


----------



## dapaterson (15 Apr 2013)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> First aid / combat first aid
> knots and lashings,
> map and compass,
> self / paired vehicle recovery
> ...



...which are all also useful skills for a Saturday night out in Pembroke...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Why not train for the Cambrian Patrol Competition? It's mostly about solid basic skills and covering long distances with big bergens... only sado-masochists need apply  ;D
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVh-EBUwlFo



Rumour has it that there will be a Canadian competitor to this competition next year.  I heard that it will be 60km like the Cambrian patrol, but over 72 hrs vice 48....because it will be in February and the team will be pulling a toboggan with a tent group.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Apr 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> ....because it will be in February and the team will be pulling a toboggan with a tent group.



 : I almost thought you were talking about olympian bear for a second.....

Surely there are other hardships that are uniquely Canadian vice hauling around, like an unpopular sherpa, the most archaic, least tactical bit of field equipment next to the puffing billy?


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 May 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Rumour has it that there will be a Canadian competitor to this competition next year.  I heard that it will be 60km like the Cambrian patrol, but over 72 hrs vice 48....because it will be in February and the team will be pulling a toboggan with a tent group.



Awesome. I'll let the boss of 3 Commando Brigade know, and make sure to tell him he's a pussy if his 'arctic trained' Marines don't win ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 May 2013)

This thread is great. I'm coming up with some training ideas for future training and definitely going to draw on this for examples and ideas.

Some of my ideas (while not necessarily costing $0) so far are,

1.Have troops suit up in CBRN kit and using CAMs have to search (sniff) an area for contaminated material.

2.Invite the OPP dog team over for an afternoon and talk about how to escape and evade from dogs, also give a demo of a dog team searching vehicles or a building.

3.1-day E&E ex. Number of trackers, if any, would depend on the CoCs thoughts but even at a very basic level troops can be driven out to a point and have to make it back to X.  Gets them out of the building.

4. Friend of mine is pretty heavy into close protection and teaches on tactical driving courses. Might see if I can arrange for him to come up and give some classes/demos on the driving stuff. Maybe see if we can do a pistol & shotgun range.  I'd rather do a range with some training value than a "fun shoot" or PWT.

5. Vehicle self recovery from the training area.

6. Invite a crew from the RCDs over in one of their coyote's to give a short demo on how their surveillance stuff works.

7. Invite some border guards up to Pet for an afternoon/day to possibly give classes/demo on how they search vehicles and maybe a building (that might be a bit of a stretch though)


----------



## MikeL (30 May 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> 1.Have troops suit up in CBRN kit and using CAMs have to search (sniff) an for contaminated material.



Is this something members in a Infantry battalion could get tasked with?  Or would this fall into the realm of specialists such as CJIRU?



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> 4. Friend of mine is pretty heavy into close protection and teaches on tactical driving courses. Might see if I can arrange for him to come up and give some classes/demos on the driving stuff.



Unless you are planning on spending at least a few days doing the tactical driving on the vehicles they(training audience) would use, and refreshers in the future I'm not sure how much value there is in this training, and it may be hard to justify to the CoC.  I've done an advanced driving course, and there is no way I would have learned much/anything if it was just done in 1 afternoon.



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> 7. Invite some border guards up to Pet for an afternoon/day to possibly give classes/demo on how they search vehicles and maybe a building (that might be a bit of a stretch though)



Are border guards required?  Is there anyone within the unit with experience of searching vehicles and buildings?

Do border guards search buildings?  All I can imagine the border guards/custom agents searching is vehicles, sea containers, people, etc not a building.



IMO,  for a afternoon/day of training, it may be easier to justify/coordinate if you stick with resources within your unit and those within CFB Petawawa.  Perhaps even request some shooting SMEs from CSOR for your ranges;  the worst they can say is no.  


Don't want to seem like a dick who is hacking at your ideas,  but I would imagine your CoC would be asking similar questions if you submitted a request for the training ideas I quoted.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 May 2013)

These are awesome ideas that are a great addition to my toolbox, thanks!


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Don't want to seem like a dick who is hacking at your ideas,  but I would imagine your CoC would be asking similar questions if you submitted a request for the training ideas I quoted.



Not at all, I appreciate the feedback and criticism for sure.



> Is this something members in a Infantry battalion could get tasked with?  Or would this fall into the realm of specialists such as CJIRU?


We have the equipment on hand and it would involve IBTS style training, the "search" portion would be confirmation of IBTS CBRN drills with something interesting thrown in.  I see it as extra effort to make training more interesting and introduce soldiers to equipment they may have never seen.



> Unless you are planning on spending at least a few days doing the tactical driving on the vehicles they(training audience) would use, and refreshers in the future I'm not sure how much value there is in this training, and it may be hard to justify to the CoC.  I've done an advanced driving course, and there is no way I would have learned much/anything if it was just done in 1 afternoon.


  Great point, maybe that's something better saved if we have a few days to devote to the training.



> Are border guards required?  Is there anyone within the unit with experience of searching vehicles and buildings?
> All I can imagine the border guards/custom agents searching is vehicles, sea containers, people, etc not a building.


I'm sure there is and it would be much easier to do in house. Border guards tend to be better looking than crusty old NCOs though  
Searching vehicles and equipment, though, I think border guards would have much more practical experience. The administration involved though would obviously be a headache.



> IMO,  for a afternoon/day of training, it may be easier to justify/coordinate if you stick with resources within your unit and those within CFB Petawawa.  Perhaps even request some shooting SMEs from CSOR for your ranges;  the worst they can say is no.


Good idea, especially for pistol shooting.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (30 May 2013)

Dry urban ops training culminating in multiple take overs of sea can village. Change leadership positions around, eg, put a sgt in a warrant position, a cpl in charge of a section. Same could be done for section attacks.

Dry weapons training, on 50 cal, mortars, c6 sf role. 

Low level language training, basic commands such as help, stop, down, etc 

Maybe just a current events hour every Friday.

Go over construction of various trenches

Comms, practice nine liner until its 2nd nature, fire missions

Map study, route selection

Then after all of that have an inter company competition on an ex that uses mentioned skills.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 May 2013)

For point 7 why not ask the CER as we are supposed to be the SME's on searcb
 :-\


----------



## MedCorps (30 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Is this something members in a Infantry battalion could get tasked with?  Or would this fall into the realm of specialists such as CJIRU?



With respect to the use of the CAM, this is something that is a general soldier skill and not just in the realm of CJIRU.  According to doctrine when a threat is present each unit is supposed to have an integral CBRN recce and surveillance team that can use CAM, M256A1, and RDS-100.  A number of CAMs are on the CFFET of most field units. There are specialist courses to do CBRN recce and surveillance, but people rarely have them and I suspect if required it will be a Unit CBRN NCO / Officer and a few "luck" other guys who are given a crash course on the equipment before being thrust into the unknown. 

Take a look at B-GL-383-003/FP-001 INDIVIDUAL BATTLE TASK STANDARDS FOR LAND OPERATIONS (2008-04-07) Annex B, Appendix 3:

Individual standard level 3: All operators within a Task Force integral support CRBN recce and surveillance team must:

(b) detect (simulated) chemical agents.

I think this is a good training outside of the box.  Provides a good overview on a piece of kit that they might have to use someday. 

If you need information on stimulants for the CAM / training ideas drop me a PM as I have done this sort of trg with my Pl and Coy before and I have some hints.  

MC


----------



## MikeL (30 May 2013)

Ack,  thanks for the info MedCorps.  Wasn't sure,  as I don't recall seeing/using that kit or been in a unit that trained with it AFAIK. I know a few NCOs have taken the CBRN/NBCD course;  but I don't think they've used much of what they learned during their time in battalion. Except for run the gas hut for IBTS, not sure if they also assisted with the gas mask fitting/testing or not.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (3 Nov 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Grab a copy of IBTS and complete the classroom portions which typically get lip service. Go through your BTS and give stands on the various tasks.



For the classroom portions of IBTS are there MLPs/ powerpoints that exist? I know my unit has some, but the selection isn't great. So far I use basic lessons from Documentum that cover the same or roughly the same information, but I would think that there has got to be lesson plans already made for IBTS somewhere.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Nov 2013)

How about a rousing "who wants to join the RSM marchin up and down the square?" "Oh marchin up and down the square not good enough for you?"

Say what you will, but there is a time and place for drill. The corporals, under supervision of the MCpls and Sgts can do this.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> How about a rousing "who wants to join the RSM marchin up and down the square?" "Oh marchin up and down the square not good enough for you?"
> 
> Say what you will, but there is a time and place for drill. The corporals, under supervision of the MCpls and Sgts can do this.



You know what? IMHO that's one of the best ways to build a junior leader's confidence in a controlled setting. 

There. I said it. Drill IS good for something!


----------

